# look who's berried now!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Checked my CRS tank today and on the front of the tank here's my snow white gal berried. She's got nice red eggs....Im thinking her boyfriend is my lightning SSS+ as I can't see another male in this tank, but maybe ones hiding down in the back where I can't see it.
Sorry about the algae etc, but I don't scrape my tanks because the babies eat the algae on the glass.










Here's Daddy (fingers crossed)


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Awesome... She's quite the show-off, baring herself to you like that . lol


----------

